

Start-Ups Give Idaho an Identity Beyond Potatoes  - amrithk
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/16/business/smallbusiness/16edge.html?em

======
jgrahamc
Nothing but potatoes?

What about the Idaho National Laboratory?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idaho_National_Laboratory>

EBR-1? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experimental_Breeder_Reactor_I>

Arco, the first town lit by nuclear power?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arco,_Idaho>

~~~
amrithk
Yeah. I didn't know myself. Its just the perception that Idaho is a potato
state.

